# Tour de Blue (Birmingham, AL 4/28)



## lgvincent (Apr 17, 2012)

It looks like there will be a charity ride to benefit prostate cancer research beginning in Birmingham, AL on April 28th. 



http://www.shelbycountyreporter.com...rough-shelby-county-fighting-prostate-cancer/


https://urologyhealthfoundation.org/Tour_de_Blue.html


----------



## TourdeBlue (Apr 20, 2012)

*TOUR DE BLUE: CYCLING FOR PROSTATE CANCER AWARENESS
(Birmingham, AL -- April 28, 2012)​*
Join us on Saturday, April 28 for the 5th annual Tour de Blue bicycle ride. Hosted by the Birmingham Bicycle Company, the ride benefits the Urology Health Foundation, a local non-profit organization that provides free prostate cancer screenings to men in Alabama, especially in underserved areas that are at highest risk. The goal is to help raise funds for these screenings and to promote public awareness about the importance of early detection. 

- 60, 75, and 100 mile ride options through Jefferson, Shelby, and St. Clair counties, Alabama

- Terrain is rolling with several challenging climbs

- Ride leaves at 8:00 AM from Birmingham Bicycle Company, 1105 Dunston Ave., Birmingham, AL 35213

- Full SAG support for all of the riders

- Periodic rest stops on all of the routes that are well stocked with food and drinks

- Post-ride lunch provided by Blue Bagel 

- Tour maps and downloadable GPX tracks for GPS devices are all online at bit.ly/AyrIA6

- Cost is $40 and includes event t-shirt

- Online registration at Active.Com (through April 26); on-site registration starts at 6:30 AM on day of event

- Named among Birmingham Magazine's Editor's Picks

- More info: UrologyHealthFoundation.org

- Follow the Tour on Facebook at on.fb.me/tourdeblue or on Twitter @TourdeBlue


----------

